# Zeus would like to introduce his baby sister!



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Zeus would like to officially introduce his baby sister Ruby!

Zeus does not leave her alone, sleeps by her xpen and crate. He is learning how to play nice with a puppy. He is a bit too jumpy and too fast and does not understand why she flops and won't keep going. Other than that she is way too confident and hangs off of his face most of the time... 

He did give her ALL of his favorite toys  

I think he is happy! I slept on the floor by her cage and on his new bad all night. So he took his rough spiky nylabone and placed it on my face... I guess he thinks I needed a chew toy. I woke up with scratches from the bone all over my neck. So considerate, I love him. 

We picked her up at 12 weeks, she is very sweet, and follows Zeus to go potty outside! she mimics everything he does. 

Video:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203240029260284&notif_t=like


DSC_2975 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Awwwww! A bundle of fluffy cuteness! :wub:

I came by here yesterday looking for updates!

Love the name too, Ruby.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Z is looking awesome too!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you! They are my gorgeous kids =) 

We named her Ruby out of the blue... Looked at all K names, than Athena, Xena etc all Greek. Me and my husband could not agree. So we looked at her mom and dad and said well she is going to be very very red... and your birthstone is ruby, so why not Ruby? it's easy. 

And that's how we ended up with Zeus and Ruby!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Such a cute pup and a handsome Zeus. Thanks for sharing.

Something tells me that Ruby will be running the show quite soon--at least as far as Zeus is concerned.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Omg she is so adorably fluffy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Both Gorgeous. 

Do you find training a little easier with two vs. a pup by him/herself? This is probably the first pup in 30 years I have trained without another and either my memory is failing or some things are a little more difficult. Of course we have had bad habits cross generations as well.....


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

She is adorable!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats!

Too cute!!! :wub:

Time to update that signature!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Sp00ks said:


> Both Gorgeous.
> 
> Do you find training a little easier with two vs. a pup by him/herself? This is probably the first pup in 30 years I have trained without another and either my memory is failing or some things are a little more difficult. Of course we have had bad habits cross generations as well.....


Harder with two already! nether one is paying attention. but potty training is easier... she just follows him.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

She's really cute!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations, she's beautiful! Can't wait to see her pictures growing up!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful... congrats on your new baby!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## MustLoveShepherds (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Look how fluffy she is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE HER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michele Maxcy (Jan 3, 2014)

Neko said:


> Zeus would like to officially introduce his baby sister Ruby!
> 
> Zeus does not leave her alone, sleeps by her xpen and crate. He is learning how to play nice with a puppy. He is a bit too jumpy and too fast and does not understand why she flops and won't keep going. Other than that she is way too confident and hangs off of his face most of the time...
> 
> ...


Lucky Duck! Very cute (both dogs)


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

She is squeeably cute. I love her big brother hovering over her pen. 

jelpy


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I bet them two become inseparable. Congratulations on the beautiful girl!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone. We really hope that these two form a bond and grow old together. Its been funny so far, he is a bit too fast and I have to teach him easy... well she takes no smack from him and leaps at him, hangs off his side, tail neck... when play is starting to get a bit too crazy i have to hold one back with one hand and the other with the another arm. They are so crazy! she thinks she is the same size as him and is way too confident... He already plays tug with her and she hangs on pretty tight to the toy! he lets her win a lot...  

No potty accidents in the house, she runs to the door and follows Zeus. 

I also have to say that picking up a puppy at 12 weeks and what a difference...... She likes her playpen, crate, does not bite, uses potty outside, wow! I am so impressed. 

We are really excited and she start puppy classes soon!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Neko said:


> I also have to say that picking up a puppy at 12 weeks and what a difference...... She likes her playpen, crate, does not bite, uses potty outside, wow! I am so impressed.
> 
> We are really excited and she start puppy classes soon!


That is why I am such a huge fan of older puppies!!!! I got both of my boys when they were 11 weeks old. :wub:

I doubt I will ever have an 8 week old puppy again! 10-16 weeks sounds great to me!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

She is precious! Can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like they are already on the way to being bonded...but...just a word of caution - the too much of good thing type.

My hubs insisted on a female when he got our little Aussie. Here I was worried to death about same sex aggression. Hah. Ilda LOVES 'her' little Aussie. To the point that it's hard to take them for walks together because Ilda fusses and whines and worries over Autumn too much. My bad. When I take Ilda and Smitty or just Ilda training she's fine. Throw Autumn into the mix and she looses focus.

I was so happy that Ilda and Autumn became BFFs that I didn't think about it being too much.

So....just a heads up to watch for with Z and Ruby. I probably should peppered in more separation time with those two and worked with Ilda more in Autumn's presence. 



Neko said:


> Thank you everyone. We really hope that these two form a bond and grow old together. Its been funny so far, he is a bit too fast and I have to teach him easy... well she takes no smack from him and leaps at him, hangs off his side, tail neck... when play is starting to get a bit too crazy i have to hold one back with one hand and the other with the another arm. They are so crazy! she thinks she is the same size as him and is way too confident... He already plays tug with her and she hangs on pretty tight to the toy! he lets her win a lot...
> 
> No potty accidents in the house, she runs to the door and follows Zeus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Sounds like they are already on the way to being bonded...but...just a word of caution - the too much of good thing type.
> 
> My hubs insisted on a female when he got our little Aussie. Here I was worried to death about same sex aggression. Hah. Ilda LOVES 'her' little Aussie. To the point that it's hard to take them for walks together because Ilda fusses and whines and worries over Autumn too much. My bad. When I take Ilda and Smitty or just Ilda training she's fine. Throw Autumn into the mix and she looses focus.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the heads up, I will need them to deal with separation as Ruby will be showing. we tried to go on a walk, ya bad idea!


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

OH MY! She is SO cute! Love the coat !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Shes absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations to you all. Cant wait to see more pics of them both.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats are two beautiful GSDs.


----------



## nxzemagrl (Feb 4, 2014)

What a beautiful pup! It looks like they already have a great bond. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

